
Scott Aaronson's Recap of IBM's Quantum Computing Panel in Davos - _Microft
https://www.scottaaronson.com/blog/#jan23
======
_Microft
The headline of this section in his journal is a - for our purposes - somewhat
meaningless "Thursday January 23", so forgive me editorializing the title to
something more descriptive. I tried to keep it as objective as possible.

